# Rail & Stile for flat panel & glass doors



## Brian.Crawford (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a couple of projects that have doors, both with (flat) wood panels and glass panels (with multiple mullions). I have typically done these on my table saw (with biscuits or dowels or nail & glue) but never been thrilled with the result. I'd like to try proper rail & stile with my router but am not sure what bit combinations I should consider. I'd appreciate comments or recommendations on what the choices are. I'm interested in a basic OGEE profile. I happen to have a MLCS/Katana catalogue, so going from that it looks like the options are;

a. Reversible Rail & Stile (do I also need along with it...)
.....the Glass door or T&G conversion kit
or
b. Matched 2 piece Rail & Stile sets
or
c. Stacked Rail & Stile

Not sure for b. & c. what's needed for the glass panels

I am struggling with the glass panels and why they are different from the wood. I've viewed the MLCS videos and PDFs for Rail & Stile but I don't get the difference for the glass panels. I 'get' (for the standard "Rail & Stile for Glass doors") the cut-off piece used later to hold the glass but don't see how that bit plays in when you are using a Rail & Stile for the frame of the actual door - very different profiles. 
Confused....
thanks
Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

I suggest you send off for the videos below, Marc will show you how to do it the easy way and the best way..

Glass Panel Doors Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
Mini Raised Panels Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

======




Brian.Crawford said:


> I have a couple of projects that have doors, both with (flat) wood panels and glass panels (with multiple mullions). I have typically done these on my table saw (with biscuits or dowels or nail & glue) but never been thrilled with the result. I'd like to try proper rail & stile with my router but am not sure what bit combinations I should consider. I'd appreciate comments or recommendations on what the choices are. I'm interested in a basic OGEE profile. I happen to have a MLCS/Katana catalogue, so going from that it looks like the options are;
> 
> a. Reversible Rail & Stile (do I also need along with it...)
> .....the Glass door or T&G conversion kit
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on BJ's post.. Thanks for referring me to him, BJ.. Marc makes it simple and his technique is great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Jim

=======



BigJimAK said:


> +1 on BJ's post.. Thanks for referring me to him, BJ.. Marc makes it simple and his technique is great!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Brian.Crawford said:


> I have a couple of projects that have doors, both with (flat) wood panels and glass panels (with multiple mullions). I have typically done these on my table saw (with biscuits or dowels or nail & glue) but never been thrilled with the result. I'd like to try proper rail & stile with my router but am not sure what bit combinations I should consider. I'd appreciate comments or recommendations on what the choices are. I'm interested in a basic OGEE profile. I happen to have a MLCS/Katana catalogue, so going from that it looks like the options are;
> 
> a. Reversible Rail & Stile (do I also need along with it...)
> .....the Glass door or T&G conversion kit
> ...


Hi Brian,
Get the dvd Bob suggested. These bits (see link) are all you need to make glass cabinet doors. The dvd will detail all the steps you need to know to make them.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/3-Pc-Glass-Panel-Set/productinfo/03003/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on James

Note the lower price 

3pc. Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

NOTE with money you saved on the router bit set ,pickup the item below.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Rubber-Glass-Retainer-25-roll/productinfo/GLASS/
AND the item below ,you will be glad you did 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/2P10-Solo-Adhesive-Activator-Kit/productinfo/2P10/

I just recalled I need to order some more, I have used 3 cans and 4 bottles 
=======


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting. I presume the activator is water ?

Responding to the original poster, the difference between the cutters for plain wooden panels and those for glass panels is that the ones for the glass panels allow for removable glazing beading, in case you ever need to replace a glass panel.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" activator " Not sure what it is,,but it's not water .maybe acetone..but it will not stain the wood or seal it or lift the grain up..like water will do..
" rubber removable glazing beading " yes, the nice part you can keep the glass out and put the finish on than put the beading in place with a quick snap..I made a jig the cut it and to cut miter for the corners.
" replace a glass panel " yes but only in the one panel glass type, 4 parts or more one needs to use silicone stuff to hold the glass in place and with the rubber insert beading on the outside edge of the door. 


=========




istracpsboss said:


> Interesting. I presume the activator is water ?
> 
> Responding to the original poster, the difference between the cutters for plain wooden panels and those for glass panels is that the ones for the glass panels allow for removable glazing beading, in case you ever need to replace a glass panel.
> 
> ...


----------

